# build a jetter.



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok I am in bangkok and the net isnt so good. Maybe if one of you guys have time to look for this. I am looking to a 115v electric motor I can use with this pump. http://www.arnorthamerica.com/rkpumps/rkv55g40hdpg1.html


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't think you're going to find a 15hp 115v electric motor. 







Paul


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Put that pump on a 22hp engine.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

They should start making work vehicles with PTO on them ... Just like a tractor


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

I am trg to come up with something on a cart I could run inside or on a trailer. I could just make a trailer. But Wouldnt work so good if I couldnt get near the site.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> I am trg to come up with something on a cart I could run inside or on a trailer. I could just make a trailer. But Wouldnt work so good if I couldnt get near the site.


Why not just run a jumper hose to a remote reel? and/or build a big cart with a 15 gallon holding tank and go 7-8 GPM?


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

the I would have The jumper hose and the hose on the reel. The more hose you have the more PSI is lost at the cutting head. Is that right?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mpc_mhayes said:


> I am trg to come up with something on a cart I could run inside or on a trailer. I could just make a trailer. But Wouldnt work so good if I couldnt get near the site.


What about this unit?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f10/got-my-new-jetter-today-20529/


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Thats alittle out of my price range.


----------

